# Train Set Cottage



## Rubex (Jun 26, 2015)

This one proved a bit of a challenge to get into. Although it was well worth the effort once inside;

First off the only way in was through a very high window. Which for me, being only 5 foot 2, was a challenege. I was about to pull myself up through the window when I spotted a Police car sat less than 100m from me at a level crossing! So I jumped back down and tried to act all casual as if I was taking pictures of the local wildlife. They gave me a look as they drove by, but that was the last I saw of them!  Anyway, on with the explore:

The whole house almost resembled a train carriage given the layout, at least, which is very fitted considering it is both next to a railway line and belonged to a train fanatic! Along with train memorobilia, there was the remains of an old train set right next to the front door - clearly their pride and joy! 

From what I can gather this house was vacated sometime around 2011.





Kitchen area:

































The bedroom was crammed with stuff, I didn't take the time to look through any of it:









Another room was filled with railway or train related magazines:

















And, of course, front of house was the train set, now covered in everything!





















Thanks for looking and thanks to Mikeymutt for the location 

Rubex


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 26, 2015)

Glad you found it ok.nice set there Rubex. .does it still smell.


----------



## urbanisle (Jun 27, 2015)

Cool, love it. Fox on the wall....very cool. Nice pictures x


----------



## HughieD (Jun 27, 2015)

Another interesting place and fab set. Yup...Deffo an ex-Spotters house!


----------



## Rubex (Jun 27, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Glad you found it ok.nice set there Rubex. .does it still smell.



Yeah, I found it no problem! Thanks Mikey  
It has an old shack smell to it yes lol good job I had my buff to cover my face with  the room with the fish tank was the worst!


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice to see you persistence paid off
Looks worth it


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 27, 2015)

Glad you avoided the long arm of the law.  A really enjoyable post.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 27, 2015)

alots changed since last year, I heard some family members where looking to save this place, but doesnt seem the case, good job


----------



## Dhavilland (Jun 27, 2015)

good photo's, glad the police decided to move on


----------



## Rubex (Jun 27, 2015)

Dhavilland said:


> good photo's, glad the police decided to move on



I'm glad they moved on too  for a minute there I thought I was busted!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 27, 2015)

This place is on my to do list Rubex. Right up my alley!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 28, 2015)

Great little treasure trove,some really interesting house.


----------



## Zedstar (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow glad to see the ol girl is still there and complete with stuff inside... 
the fish tank room was always the worst.

Nice set Rubex


----------



## Rubex (Jun 28, 2015)

Zedstar said:


> Wow glad to see the ol girl is still there and complete with stuff inside...
> the fish tank room was always the worst.
> 
> Nice set Rubex



Thanks  yeah I really enjoyed looking around this one! I really hope it stays how it is so other people can get the chance to enjoy the place


----------



## smiler (Jun 28, 2015)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------

